# nomad (GenieGo1) or GenieGo2 -- dead?



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

I came home tonight to find my nomad with a blinking red light. Manual says 'critical error. call DIRECTV for support.'

I've unplugged it for an hour and did a red button reset for 2 minutes. Still keeps on coming up flashing red.

Anyone else with a nomad/GenieGo 2 experiencing this?

Did my unit die or did DIRECTV send a 'kill' signal (can they even do that)?

I'm really not looking forward to going to MobileDVR.... too many limitations and from reading the other threads, it isn't working well right now.


----------



## dccatl (Jan 18, 2009)

Same for me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

dccatl said:


> Same for me
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So your nomad/GenieGo was working fine and then today, flashing red light?


----------



## dccatl (Jan 18, 2009)

trh said:


> So your nomad/GenieGo was working fine and then today, flashing red light?


Yes, exactly. I've also unplugged and plugged in back in with the same results as you.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Wasn't today the day that DIRECTV said they were pulling the GenieGo's from the system?


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## dccatl (Jan 18, 2009)

RAD said:


> Wasn't today the day that DIRECTV said they were pulling the GenieGo's from the system?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


Don't know, I hadn't heard anything about it, I guess it would explain the red light

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aterriba (Oct 2, 2008)

Mine was working fine this morning, downloaded a few shows. Now it has a blinking red light too.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

RAD said:


> Wasn't today the day that DIRECTV said they were pulling the GenieGo's from the system?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


They have been saying since last year that the GenieGo won't be supported 'next year.' That is right on the opening screen of the App. Some people here reported they got an email with a date of 10/18 and others 11/4. I've never received an email of any type.

Like aterriba stated above, my was working fine this AM (I downloaded about 9 hours of shows). Tonight, flashing red light.

I understand them no longer supporting the device. But it seems like they sent a 'kill' command (as multiple people are reporting the same thing). That isn't right. I paid $150 for this device. It is mine. I view this the same as Samsung sending a kill command to all their 3D TVs.

One good thing. I can still view all the shows that are currently on my tablet. But it looks like no more transcoding shows for my trips anymore.


----------



## prushing (Feb 14, 2007)

Same for me. I don't think they sent a kill switch, but it is in a reboot loop and not connecting to the server.

I guess I'll be calling and complaining, they never sent me an email about it.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## dccatl (Jan 18, 2009)

I switched to Directv from dish a couple years ago, they've been enticing me back ever since, maybe it's time to go back


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

trh said:


> They have been saying since last year that the GenieGo won't be supported 'next year.' That is right on the opening screen of the App. Some people here reported they got an email with a date of 10/18 and others 11/4. I've never received an email of any type.
> 
> Like aterriba stated above, my was working fine this AM (I downloaded about 9 hours of shows). Tonight, flashing red light.
> 
> ...


 I don't think they sent a kill switch but rather removed the server that it connected to.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

The buzz is if you had a GenieGo and no Genie that they would give you a free Genie so you could use the mobile DVR solution.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

GG2 turned to flashing blue here. Looks like they delayed the Oct. 18 shutdown till today.

RIP GG and GG2

We will miss you.


----------



## Xsabresx (Oct 8, 2007)

Well this sucks. I actually got the email and it said 11/4 it wouldnt be supported. I only used it to watch my recordings on the PC while I game so I figured that would still work. (still worked as of 11/5) Heck Directv2PC isnt supported and it still works on my other machine.

I dont care about watching away from the home


----------



## poppo (Oct 10, 2006)

I had an original Nomad and when the Internet was down it would just turn red and not flash. The manual says flashing red is a critical error. So I do think they upgraded the firmware to kill it and did not just turn off the servers as that would have given a solid red.

And for those that say they own the box, that is correct, however the manual says:



> THE DIRECTV® NOMAD™ INCORPORATES SOFTWARE WHICH IS OWNED BY DIRECTV, INC. ("DIRECTV") OR ITS THIRD PARTY LICENSORS


So they could simply take the software back in the form of a firmware erase and the box is still yours.


----------



## nuspieds (Aug 9, 2008)

Same here, too.

It's a shame they couldn't just leave it as-is and simply cease technical support.

Yes, I, too, shall miss it.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

RAD said:


> The buzz is if you had a GenieGo and no Genie that they would give you a free Genie so you could use the mobile DVR solution.


The MobileDVR "Solution" is inferior to the GenieGo, IMHO.


----------



## poppo (Oct 10, 2006)

trh said:


> The MobileDVR "Solution" is inferior to the GenieGo, IMHO.


Just curious, was the GenieGo 2 able to transcode on the fly and stream immediately? As far as I know the original Nomad (that I had) could not. So while the Mobile DVR has a less than stellar PQ, I do like that I can watch recordings in other rooms that don't have a TV.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

poppo said:


> Just curious, was the GenieGo 2 able to transcode on the fly and stream immediately? As far as I know the original Nomad (that I had) could not. So while the Mobile DVR has a less than stellar PQ, I do like that I can watch recordings in other rooms that don't have a TV.


Yes and no. For streaming OOH, you'd set a show to record and then with in 5 minutes you could see it on your playlist and watch it (and I did that on my nomad without any problems). But if you were at home, no need to use the GenieGo, just use the DIRECTV App and you could watch most channels live on a mobile device. No GenieGo required.


----------



## poppo (Oct 10, 2006)

trh said:


> Yes and no. For streaming OOH, you'd set a show to record and then with in 5 minutes you could see it on your playlist and watch it (and I did that on my nomad without any problems).


Not sure if I understand this 5 minute thing. The Nomad always took almost as long to transcode for downloading as the length of the show. Or are you talking about transcoding everything while it was recording, and then just watching it?



trh said:


> But if you were at home, no need to use the GenieGo, just use the DIRECTV App and you could watch most channels live on a mobile device. No GenieGo required.


Not sure if I understand this either. I am not talking about watching VOD versions, but recordings directly from the DVR. I don't have the bandwidth here for VOD without constant buffering.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

trh said:


> Yes and no. For streaming OOH, you'd set a show to record and then with in 5 minutes you could see it on your playlist and watch it (and I did that on my nomad without any problems). But if you were at home, no need to use the GenieGo, just use the DIRECTV App and you could watch most channels live on a mobile device. No GenieGo required.





poppo said:


> Just curious, was the GenieGo 2 able to transcode on the fly and stream immediately? As far as I know the original Nomad (that I had) could not. So while the Mobile DVR has a less than stellar PQ, I do like that I can watch recordings in other rooms that don't have a TV.


With a recent update the GenieGo 2 would allow you to stream live TV channels without saying to record a channel first. As for the transcoding speed it was almost instantaneous, it would be done about a minute after the end of the show.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

trh said:


> The MobileDVR "Solution" is inferior to the GenieGo, IMHO.


Yea, it sucks.


----------



## poppo (Oct 10, 2006)

RAD said:


> With a recent update the GenieGo 2 would allow you to stream live TV channels without saying to record a channel first. As for the transcoding speed it was almost instantaneous, it would be done about a minute after the end of the show.


I see. I actually had given up on the original Nomad a few years ago because it never really did what I wanted.


----------



## mabellboi (Sep 16, 2007)

So this endless flashing blue light on my GG2 is NOT a good sign?


----------



## stevenme (Nov 29, 2011)

Same here, flashing blue when I returned home yesterday, after several reboot attempts now flashing red. Without a better replacement I can't believe they purposely disabled all GenieGos.


----------



## dconfer (Nov 18, 2005)

I have the same thing flashing red light. So I setup the HR44 to do it. Don't like it at all. Cant see the stuff on my 2 HR24. Picture really stinks like others have said. Lost functions we are taking a step backwards. Maybe now is the time to switch to Comcast. I have been thinking about it for a long time. It will save me a lot of money a month since I already have their internet.


----------



## gpg (Aug 19, 2006)

Yep my GG I was flashing red too, so I activated the internal mobile DVR on my Genie. The picture quality of transcoded shows is much worse than the GG on my iPad. I'm hoping I won't notice as much on my phone's smaller screen. Coupled with the inability to download shows from other DVRs in the house, this is a major step backwards in functionality.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

poppo said:


> I see. I actually had given up on the original Nomad a few years ago because it never really did what I wanted.


I was using my nomad up until yesterday morning just fine. Could do everything advertised, although there were times when I was out of town it would do an update. Then you have to be at home after the update to re-verify the device. That sucked. And 99.99% of the time I was using it for transcoded shows as where I work I can't stream and I also spend a significant amount of time flying or in airports.

I guess I didn't get my point across above though. First, keep in mind that up until this year, there were two different systems: nomad/GenieGo and the DIRECTV App. The GenieGo at first allowed you to only watch shows you had transcoded (hour long show took about 1 hour to transcode until the GenieGo 2 that was tied to an HR44 (and maybe HR54, not sure about that); those could transcode faster). That 1 hour show took about 5 minutes to download to your mobile device. And you had to be at home.

Then they added Out of Home (OOH) to the GenieGo. That allowed you to stream shows that were on your DVR to a GenieGo device, obviously where you had internet connected to your device. With a few limitations: you had to start at the beginning of the show, no 30-sec skip like a transcoded show and you couldn't really advance the show like a transcoded show.

So the few times I wanted to watch some 'live' programming when not at home, I used the DIRECTV App to log onto my account and start recording the show and then within 5 minutes (and a refresh), I could see that show on my GenieGo device. Then I could stream that OOH. PQ on OOH was not usually as good as a transcoded show (upload and download issues normally), but it worked OK.

But while at home, you could use the DIRECTV App to stream most of your channels live to a mobile device. You did not need a GenieGo to do this. I haven't used this lately, but tried last night after your post. Loaded the app, found a live show to watch, click on Watch and the App immediately crashed. Twice.

So the GenieGo s worked fine for me and my need for a device to watch shows where I don't have internet access. WiFi in hotels seems to be getting better (e.g. faster), so maybe one day they will be reliable enough to stream. When that happens, it will either be my NetFlix or other streaming services or even a SlingBox. But those don't work while flying.

So I think DIRECTV has really mucked this whole concept up. I hope one day they can get it all fixed.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

dconfer said:


> I have the same thing flashing red light. So I setup the HR44 to do it. Don't like it at all. Cant see the stuff on my 2 HR24. Picture really stinks like others have said. Lost functions we are taking a step backwards. Maybe now is the time to switch to Comcast. I have been thinking about it for a long time. It will save me a lot of money a month since I already have their internet.





gpg said:


> Yep my GG I was flashing red too, so I activated the internal mobile DVR on my Genie. The picture quality of transcoded shows is much worse than the GG on my iPad. I'm hoping I won't notice as much on my phone's smaller screen. Coupled with the inability to download shows from other DVRs in the house, this is a major step backwards in functionality.


Since we have 5 DVRs, this hurts me a lot. Although someone posted they thought the HR2X DVRs will be added to the MobileDVR.

Another issue I have though is my Galaxy 2 tablet has a micro-SD card. The GenieGo App allowed me to set that as the storage for my transcoded shows. I've read here that the DIRECTV App doesn't have such a feature. So now I'll be limited in the shows I can take. My 1-2 day trips I should be OK, but when I'm gone for 7-10 days, I'm going to have to find another solution (or buy a tablet with 64GB instead of 32).


----------



## poppo (Oct 10, 2006)

trh said:


> But while at home, you could use the DIRECTV App to stream most of your channels live to a mobile device. You did not need a GenieGo to do this.


As I mentioned I had not been using the Nomad for a long time and when they merged the two apps into one, I never really messed with it at all. But what still confuses me is how you say you can stream live without a GenieGo. Either the DVR has to transcode, or you are streaming from the Internet (which I don't have the BW to do reliably). The HR20 certainly did not have the processing power to transcode on the fly. Heck the HR54 does a lousy job. What am I missing?


----------



## BYRK (Jul 10, 2008)

This is complete BS! Spent $100+ on this to watch downloaded movies while away from home. So we're just screwed? There nothing that will do the same thing?


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

poppo said:


> As I mentioned I had not been using the Nomad for a long time and when they merged the two apps into one, I never really messed with it at all. But what still confuses me is how you say you can stream live without a GenieGo. Either the DVR has to transcode, or you are streaming from the Internet (which I don't have the BW to do reliably). The HR20 certainly did not have the processing power to transcode on the fly. Heck the HR54 does a lousy job. What am I missing?


The DIRECTV App allowed** you to watch shows from your guide. Live. Little bit more delay than watching the same shows on two different DVRs. I guess those would be VODs that you would be streaming. That has been a feature of the DIRECTV App for years. So if you don't have 'good' internet, then I guess this could be an issue. But NetFlix says they work with 3mbps for SD and 5mbps for HD. You slower than 5mbps?

** And I say 'allowed' because I'm not sure about the current App. As I said below, I tried it twice last night on a Galaxy S2 tablet -- crashed both times.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

BYRK said:


> This is complete BS! Spent $100+ on this to watch downloaded movies while away from home. So we're just screwed? There nothing that will do the same thing?


There is the MobileDVR 'system' you can use. It will transcode shows that are on your HR44 or HR54 for you to transfer to a mobile device. But many complaints that the PQ isn't anywhere near the GenieGo. It can also allow you to watch shows you have on other DVRs, but only the shows where there is a corresponding VOD AND you must stream those. So if you have no internet while away from home, only shows you've transcoded from your Genie can be viewed.

You can search here for MobileDVR and read some other threads.


----------



## poppo (Oct 10, 2006)

trh said:


> So if you don't have 'good' internet, then I guess this could be an issue. But NetFlix says they work with 3mbps for SD and 5mbps for HD. You slower than 5mbps?
> 
> ** And I say 'allowed' because I'm not sure about the current App. As I said below, I tried it twice last night on a Galaxy S2 tablet -- crashed both times.


I am on a WISP which can do 6M down. However, it often drops to about half that for several seconds. I used to use Netflix when you could pause something and just let it buffer the rest. But after they changed to their adaptive crap, I got tired of it constantly changing quality every 30 seconds or so (and still stopping to buffer), so I dropped them. I now use Amazon steaming because they will let you download the whole show/movie and watch later. Not as big of a selection as Netflix, but at least they are doing it right.

As for the current DirecTV app, I can stream "live" from my HR54, but the transcoding is on the fly from the HR54, which is not great PQ, but does work.


----------



## murf52 (Oct 9, 2015)

Like lots of you, I discovered the flashing red light yesterday afternoon. Bad timing, as I had just inventoried all the shows I've recorded and compared them with what was available VOD or other sources so that I could transcode the ones I needed to my tablet prior to pulling the plug on my HR34 and swap in my new HR44 I got as the GG concession deal for withdrawing support. Long sentence, I know. Kind of pissed about them pulling the plug on the device. I expected "not support" to mean that it would continue to work, but get no SW updates and no phone support. Guess I'll be binging this weekend...

*Note to those calling in to get the "free upgrade to HR44" deal*. I decided to call them on Friday 11/4. It took me an hour and a half to get the replacement DVR ordered. The first person didn't know about the trade-in, but figured out how to order the equipment - was going to give me an HR44 and 3 minis (order #1), no cost; this took 45 minutes. Then he passed me to "Order Validation," who said I'd have I'd have a 24 month commitment with DTV. I convinced him that this wasn't part of the "deal." However order #1 was done incorrectly, so he said he'd cancel that order and pass me onto the right person to reorder from. This took 35 minutes. Talking to "Tech Support," he did know about the trade-in, but determined that I could not have a drop ship order, but would need a guy to install. After 5 minutes altogether, I was passed to another sales droid. She was clueless about the "deal" and ordered me a drop ship on the HR44 (no minis) (order #2), but it had a 12 month commitment and $19.95 for shipping an handling. I was toast at this point and told her to finish up and I'd argue with someone else the next day. Another 25 minutes with her.

On Monday the 7th I called them back. The automated system passed me around for a couple of minutes, then disconnected. Tried again with same result. Not quite what I expected from a phone company (AT&T). Third time was the charm, and I was able to be forwarded correctly to Hold. After 15 minutes total, I got to Eva. After explaining about the commitment, which I should not be saddled with, and the $20 charge, which doesn't sound like "free upgrade" to me, she passed me to the "Loyalty" folks, who are handling the free upgrade deal. Thomas there did know about the free upgrade -- finally an allie. He took off the extra $20 charge, but needed authorization from higher ups to waive the 12 month commitment. I was on hold while he was transferring me up the chain. He came back after a while and said he talked to management or somebody, and said I was right, there shouldn't be additional commitment and I wouldn't get it. We concluded the call and I was only out 35 minutes of my day, altogether.

Imagine my joy, when the next day both orders arrived! I had 2 HR 44's and 3 new mini's. The next morning I used the chat feature and got ahold of Cassie. She was wonderful. I had a question about adding external hard drives to increase capacity, as the online documentation was way out of date. After that I asked her about the extra DVR and minis I got. She determined what to do with the extra equipment, the old equipment it replaces, and even threw in how to set how to set up a new device for mobile DVR and OOH access. Gold star for her.

Take away -- when calling for the free upgrade deal, ask for the "Loyalty" department and you'll save an hour or two.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Trying to find out from DIRECTV if this is the end or an issue at their end. On hold with them right now, but I sent a Tweet to @DIRECTV Service.

got this answer back:


> Hi there! We see you are having a red light concern. Please visit: http://bit.ly/2fjXPXu Let us know if it helps. Thank you! ^NebG


The link is to troubleshooting a Genie Mini...... just slightly different than the GenieGo......


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

murf52 said:


> Like lots of you, I discovered the flashing red light yesterday afternoon. Bad timing, as I had just inventoried all the shows I've recorded and compared them with what was available VOD or other sources so that I could transcode the ones I needed to my tablet prior to pulling the plug on my HR34 and swap in my new HR44 I got as the GG concession deal for withdrawing support. Long sentence, I know. Kind of pissed about them pulling the plug on the device. I expected "not support" to mean that it would continue to work, but get no SW updates and no phone support. Guess I'll be binging this weekend...
> 
> *Note to those calling in to get the "free upgrade to HR44" deal*. I decided to call them on Friday 11/4. It took me an hour and a half to get the replacement DVR ordered. The first person didn't know about the trade-in, but figured out how to order the equipment - was going to give me an HR44 and 3 minis (order #1), no cost; this took 45 minutes. Then he passed me to "Order Validation," who said I'd have I'd have a 24 month commitment with DTV. I convinced him that this wasn't part of the "deal." However order #1 was done incorrectly, so he said he'd cancel that order and pass me onto the right person to reorder from. This took 35 minutes. Talking to "Tech Support," he did know about the trade-in, but determined that I could not have a drop ship order, but would need a guy to install. After 5 minutes altogether, I was passed to another sales droid. She was clueless about the "deal" and ordered me a drop ship on the HR44 (no minis) (order #2), but it had a 12 month commitment and $19.95 for shipping an handling. I was toast at this point and told her to finish up and I'd argue with someone else the next day. Another 25 minutes with her.
> 
> ...


You're sending back the extra 44 and minis, correct?


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Just got off the phone with a CSR. Very nice lady and she seem knowledgeable. I wasn't expecting much of an answer, but I was surprised. 

So I said 'what do you know about my GenieGo and the flashing red light that started yesterday afternoon?"

"I know all about that. We have a new program called MobileDVR that is replacing the GenieGos. GenieGos have been disabled. They have been made non-functional in the home."

During our conversation (where I tried to tell her GenieGo worked better than MobileDVR), she repeated that 'made non-functional in the home' phrase several times.

If it wasn't that my wife would strangle me tonight while I slept, I'd cancel DIRECTV right now.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

And the 'fun' continues with Twitter.

DIRECTV Service finally sent me a link. It was to the GenieGo Owner's Manual that says 'critical error, call DIRECTV.' I said 'thanks, but I knew that. I've called DIRECTV and they told me the GenieGo has been non-functional.'

Service tweeted back 'send us your account number.'

'No need. AT&T has turned off the GenieGo. Nothing you can do.'

They just sent this to me:



> We have discontinued the GenieGo, however we would like to take a closer look to see what may be causing this issue. DM us!


I wonder how far this will go?


----------



## prushing (Feb 14, 2007)

That is even worse if they sent a firmware to make it nonfunctional. I wonder if they have any legal right to do that. Shutting servers down is one thing, pushing firmware that kills it is totally different.

Worth a call to get some discounts.

Sent from my SM-T813 using Tapatalk


----------



## poppo (Oct 10, 2006)

prushing said:


> That is even worse if they sent a firmware to make it nonfunctional. I wonder if they have any legal right to do that. Shutting servers down is one thing, pushing firmware that kills it is totally different.


As I posted earlier, read their TOS



> The Software is licensed, not sold, to you for use only under the terms of this license agreement, DIRECTV is NOT transferring title or any ownership rights in the Software to you and DIRECTV and its suppliers reserve all rights not expressly granted to you.
> 
> THE DIRECTV® NOMAD™ INCORPORATES SOFTWARE WHICH IS OWNED BY DIRECTV, INC. ("DIRECTV") OR ITS THIRD PARTY LICENSORS
> 
> IF YOU DO NOT AGREE TO THESE TERMS YOU MAY NOT USE THE NOMAD AND SHOULD IMMEDIATELY RETURN THE NOMAD TO DIRECTV OR YOUR SUPPLIER. *THESE TERMS ALSO APPLY TO ANY MODIFICATIONS, UPDATES OR SUPPLEMENTS TO THE SOFTWARE PROVIDED TO YOU*.


Your box, their software, you agreed to the terms. Like it or not, that's the way it is.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

:scratchin Up until yesterday, D* was able to support both GenieGo _and _MDVR customers. Not sure why they felt the need to kill of GG, but if you told me it was for marketing rather than technical reasons, I wouldn't be at all surprised.

By comparison, TiVo built streaming functionality into their Roamio Pro and Bolt DVRs, but continues to sell and support the older, stand-alone Stream device. And they don't have nearly the support infrastructure available to them that D* does, AFAIK.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

I am really surprised by some folks on this thread, they knew this day was coming but yet they seem as they never knew. 

Customers so not know what unsupported means, if is a DIRECTV device on their account they expect supper from the company. The switch over has taken almost or more than a year. Those that decided to stick with GG until last day now see the consequences of not getting on the MobileDVR bandwagon. 

We will be going through this is the next two years when DIRECTV shuts down SD, there would be some folks reluctant to switch and the day they have to TV will rise up up on arms to complain. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nuspieds (Aug 9, 2008)

To add insult to injury, _mobile _to them means iOS or Android or Kindle Fire! :mad2:

News flash: The mobile device many of us like to use to watch our recorded content is our _laptop!!!_

Gone with the GenieGo is the Windows app and the only other mobile device I carry is my iPhone but, sorry, when I am in my hotel room in the evenings, I do not care to watch content on my phone.

This is so infuriating! :flaiming


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Yes, I knew this day was coming (although I never received any type of email from DIRECTV as some did). 

But the MobileDVR is not as good as the GenieGo. So why would I shift to an inferior application when the other worked better?

Stopping support is different than 'we made them non-functional' as the DIRECTV CSR stated when she read from a script.

I haven't had an update to the GenieGo since last fall. The applications (my laptop or Tablet) hasn't been updated this year. But it still worked. What is required at DIRECTV, I don't know. But it seems they didn't just turn off their servers -- they sent something/uploaded something to make my device non-functional.

After I watch the 9-10 hours of shows off my device, I'll shift to the MobileDVR. Losing access to 4 of my DVRs. Losing picture quality. Losing the ability (via the app) to store the shows on my micro-SD card. Losing access to watch on my laptop while traveling.


----------



## prushing (Feb 14, 2007)

peds48 said:


> I am really surprised by some folks on this thread, they knew this day was coming but yet they seem as they never knew.
> 
> Customers so not know what unsupported means, if is a DIRECTV device on their account they expect supper from the company. The switch over has taken almost or more than a year. Those that decided to stick with GG until last day now see the consequences of not getting on the MobileDVR bandwagon.
> 
> ...


I was never notified. I only knew because I read it online. For SD switch, they will call everyone multiple times.

It would be one thing to go to a better product that you may not need. They are going to a lesser product, you can't claim it is any where near to what the GG2 did.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Perhaps now that GG is dead, support can focus on MobileDVR and make it a better offer than its predecessor. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

peds48 said:


> Perhaps now that GG is dead, support can focus on MobileDVR and make it a better offer than its predecessor.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


GG(2) has not been supported for a very long time. GG did not siphon resources away from MobileDVR. MDVR should never have shipped along with the issue ridden iPad app either with the very basic bugs. Example: It doesn't work properly in offline mode. That is the core key feature that GG was based upon from day 1. And the MDVR feature and iPAD app could certainly have been updated in the past 60 days since the iPAD app with numerous problems was released.

There's no excuse for mediocrity. Period.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

NR4P said:


> GG(2) has not been supported for a very long time. GG did not siphon resources away from MobileDVR. .


just because there were no updates to the GenieGo it does not necessarily means that no resources were used to to keep the system alive. We don't know what went behind the scenes. If the system was resource free I am pretty sure that DIRECTV would of have kept the system alive.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

peds48 said:


> Perhaps now that GG is dead, support can focus on MobileDVR and make it a better offer than its predecessor.


 !rolling !rolling !rolling !rolling


----------



## nuspieds (Aug 9, 2008)

trh said:


> !rolling !rolling !rolling !rolling


Though I understand your skeptism, peds48 does have a point. That is, I believe that DirecTV simply decided to change course for its mobile content strategy. I believe they decided to abandon the hardware route and go software-only; certainly you can see the benefits and advantages of going this route.

Unfortunately, they prematurely deactivated their hardware solution before providing the equivalent functionality in their new, software-based version. Not being able to have the mobile access to your non-Genie content as you did with the hardware solution is totally unacceptable. Similarly, installing an Android emulator on your PC so that you can run their app on your PC is equally unacceptable.

I have to believe that they truly are working on resolutions to these feature gaps but until they get there, they should have just let us sleeping dogs with the hardware lie.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

And I hope they do improve the system. I will be shifting to it once I've watched down what I have on my tablet.

A poster here who says they are a DIRECTV employee stated other DVRs will be added to MobileDVR. Great news if accurate. 

I just didn't see any updates to GenieGo or the apps this year, so I find it hard to believe maintaining that system was preventing them from working on MobileDVR.


----------



## stevenme (Nov 29, 2011)

nuspieds said:


> Though I understand your skeptism, peds48 does have a point. That is, I believe that DirecTV simply decided to change course for its mobile content strategy. I believe they decided to abandon the hardware route and go software-only; certainly you can see the benefits and advantages of going this route.
> 
> Unfortunately, they prematurely deactivated their hardware solution before providing the equivalent functionality in their new, software-based version. Not being able to have the mobile access to your non-Genie content as you did with the hardware solution is totally unacceptable. Similarly, installing an Android emulator on your PC so that you can run their app on your PC is equally unacceptable.
> 
> I have to believe that they truly are working on resolutions to these feature gaps but until they get there, they should have just let us sleeping dogs with the hardware lie.


This is a major step backward, picture quality alone is reason for sticking with the GG hardware before disabling it. Never mind that my 2 additional DVRs are rendered useless, transcoding time doubles.

I still don't see the reasoning. They could end "support" but still allow the devices to be used "unsupported", I'd be fine with that. For those of us that purchased the hardware while it was supported, do they plan to issue a refund? I'm sure they don't. Imagine buying a car that the manufacturer decides it doesn't want to support any more. That's fine until you go to use the car and find out the manufacturer has put a kill switch in and has rendered the car unusable. The good news is they will provide you with a motor scooter to replace it.

My GG2 is a great device with plenty of life left in it, but now it sits idle, blinking different colors, another piece of electronic junk destined for a landfill in some 3rd world country.

Bad move DirecTV, I only hope there's enough interest for some lawyer to start a class action lawsuit. That might get their attention.


----------



## poppo (Oct 10, 2006)

stevenme said:


> For those of us that purchased the hardware while it was supported, do they plan to issue a refund? I'm sure they don't. Imagine buying a car that the manufacturer decides it doesn't want to support any more. That's fine until you go to use the car and find out the manufacturer has put a kill switch in and has rendered the car unusable.


As I mentioned several times, the TOS clearly states that they own the software and you only own the box. The better analogy to a car is if they said up front that they owned the engine and could disable it when they no longer supported it.

I know people think it sucks, but everyone agreed to the terms when they bought it. They were given an opportunity to return it if they did not like the terms.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

poppo said:


> As I mentioned several times, the TOS clearly states that they own the software and you only own the box. The better analogy to a car is if they said up front that they owned the engine and could disable it when they no longer supported it.


Sure they own the software, but along with the box, they sold you a license to use that software. Where in the TOS does it say they have the right to revoke that license at any time?

That's like Sony or Microsoft saying they can revoke the software license on your PS4 or X-Box. Or Apple saying they can arbritrarily revoke your iOS iPad or iPhone license. The original iPhones and iPads are no longer supported, but they can still be used, courtesy of older (unsupported) versions of iOS.


----------



## poppo (Oct 10, 2006)

Steve said:


> Sure they own the software, but along with the box, they sold you a license to use that software. Where in the TOS does it say they have the right to revoke that license at any time?


I already posted it twice, but here it is again. Seems pretty clear to me. They issued (not sold) you a license to use the software that they are free to modify. Note that the bolded line states that they can alter the software however they want ("any modifications"). I guess people just don't bother to actually read the terms they agree to.



> The Software is licensed, not sold, to you for use only under the terms of this license agreement, DIRECTV is NOT transferring title or any ownership rights in the Software to you and DIRECTV and its suppliers reserve all rights not expressly granted to you.
> 
> THE DIRECTV® NOMAD™ INCORPORATES SOFTWARE WHICH IS OWNED BY DIRECTV, INC. ("DIRECTV") OR ITS THIRD PARTY LICENSORS
> 
> ...


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

poppo said:


> I already posted it twice, but here it is again. Seems pretty clear to me. They issued (not sold) you a license to use the *software that they are free to modify.* Note that the bolded line states that they can alter the software however they want ("any modifications"). I guess people just don't bother to actually read the terms they agree to.


And I stand by my PS4, X-box, iDevice comparisons above. If you think freedom to modify software implies the ability to disable a purchased device, then I guess we'll have to agree to disagree.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Steve said:


> And I stand by my PS4, X-box, iDevice comparisons above. If you think freedom to modify software implies the ability to disable a purchased device, then I guess we'll have to agree to disagree.


the issue with your PS4 analogy is that the device can still be use if it not connected to SONY servers. The GenieGo is useless if is not connected to the DIRECTV servers.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

peds48 said:


> the issue with your PS4 analogy is that the device can still be use if it not connected to SONY servers. The GenieGo is useless if is not connected to the DIRECTV servers.


The average customer who may have bought a GG2 as recently as a year ago probably doesn't care what's under the hood. He just wants the device he purchased to continue to work as it has.

Bottom line, IMO, is if D* decided it was OK to inconvenience customers by forcing them to change their hardware configurations and/or the way they record programs they want to stream or download to mobile devices, they should have waited until they had a comparable or superior alternative to offer. Why the big rush to switch now, before MDVR is ready for prime-time?


----------



## MichaelM84 (Jan 25, 2007)

Same issue here in Michigan -- blinking red.

Early adopter; got my Nomad within the first month after intro -- forgotten how many years ago that was! Never seen flashing red until today. Multiple reboots -- no joy. No email from D*, either. For shame. Looks like I'll upgrade one of my boxes to a Genie.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

MichaelM84 said:


> Same issue here in Michigan -- blinking red.
> 
> Early adopter; got my Nomad within the first month after intro -- forgotten how many years ago that was! Never seen flashing red until today. Multiple reboots -- no joy. No email from D*, either. For shame. Looks like I'll upgrade one of my boxes to a Genie.


In other posts, if you call and talk with the Loyalty Department, they have a program that will allow you to upgrade to a Genie if you have a GenieGo that has been rendered useless. The first posts I saw was upgrading the HR34 Genie (the new MobileDVR doesn't work with the HR34 Genie -- only the HR44 and HR54 Genies), so I'm not sure if it works if you don't have a Genie right now. But you paid for the GenieGo, so try to use that argument when talking with them.

There should be no charge for this upgrade and no extended contract. However, you adding a Genie to your current system may require some other hardware changes depending on your current equipment. That could change how the update works for you.

Good luck.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Steve said:


> The average customer who may have bought a GG2 as recently as a year ago probably doesn't care what's under the hood.


you are right. The average customer doesn't care was under the hood, and apparently the average customer is happy with the current service. If that wasn't the case then this boards would of have lit up full of people complaining of such a loss but only the usual suspects are complaining and those are not your average customers.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

I don't think the GenieGo was a big seller to begin with.

And of course, we have the usual suspects defending DIRECTV no matter what the circumstances are.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Not **defending** but **rationalizing**


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

peds48 said:


> Not **defending** but **rationalizing**
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I realize your livelihood comes from Directv. But it is OK to acknowledge when your employer, contract or direct, could have done better.

I work for a company and when we let a customer down I don't tell the customer they are wrong. I will when necessary apologize on behalf of the company and do what I can to improve things.

I have learned empathy is the best response.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

NR4P said:


> I realize your livelihood comes from Directv. But it is OK to acknowledge when your employer, contract or direct, could have done better.
> 
> I work for a company and when we let a customer down I don't tell the customer they are wrong. I will when necessary apologize on behalf of the company and do what I can to improve things.
> 
> I have learned empathy is the best response.


no need for personal attacks. What I do for a living is NONE of your business and irrelevant on this thread. I post here a customer just like eveyone else.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

peds48 said:


> you are right. The average customer doesn't care was under the hood, and apparently the average customer is happy with the current service. If that wasn't the case then this boards would of have lit up full of people complaining of such a loss


You're assume that they even know DBSTalk exists? I am pretty sure D* has been hearing complaints directly from customers, because they delayed the initial GG shutoff from October to November, probably in an effort to improve MDVR performance a bit.



> but only the usual suspects are complaining and those are not your average customers.


Many of the folks complaining here have been an invaluable source of free R&D and quality control testing for DirectTV over the years. They should be praised for their comments, rather than disparaged.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

peds48 said:


> no need for personal attacks. What I do for a living is NONE of your business and irrelevant on this thread. I post here a customer just like eveyone else.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I didn't mean anything like an attack, and regret you felt that way. I chose to provide a contrast on how a problem can be handled from a different POV. No name calling, or labeling was written. I always attempt to write/talk without any attacks.

As you have often times shared your job with many others on this site and also offered services, that's the only way I knew that. So IMO, you aren't posting like a customer like everyone else.

Wishing you a good day.


----------



## poppo (Oct 10, 2006)

Steve said:


> You're assume that they even know DBSTalk exists?


A simple Google search would lead people here. It's the 6th result for GenieGo.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

poppo said:


> A simple Google search would lead people here. It's the 6th result for GenieGo.


My non-technical mom is more likely to call D* customer service than post to a user group. YMMV.


----------



## poppo (Oct 10, 2006)

Steve said:


> My non-technical mom is more likely to call D* customer service than post to a user group. YMMV.


Is your non-technical mom even going to have a GenieGo to begin with?

Point being, those who know what it is and how to use it, would have no problem finding a place to post their opinions.


----------



## ericknolls (Aug 18, 2013)

BYRK said:


> This is complete BS! Spent $100+ on this to watch downloaded movies while away from home. So we're just screwed? There nothing that will do the same thing?


I think when you register for MobileDVR service the capability is supposed to be enabled. Meaning you are supposed to be able to watch all your downloads from your Genie. Why this isn't happening is the $64 million dollar question? I cannot register my MotoG for this to happen. Also DIRECTV does not state that certain mobile devices will not work with the DIRECTV app! I can't figure this out either. I thought DTV said to see the live channels you have to be on the same wifi as your Genie. So does this work outside the home? Do you have to be on wifi or 4GLTE? If anyone can chime in on how this works away from home. Post it here. Too many people are confused. DTV needs to clarify this or create a brochure or user manual. They need to let us know if this MobileDVR service is fully rolled out or its status. We are doing a lot of guessing but need straight answers. This is my two cents.

Sent from my XT1028 using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

poppo said:


> Is your non-technical mom even going to have a GenieGo to begin with?
> 
> Point being, those who know what it is and how to use it, would have no problem finding a place to post their opinions.


There are a lot of non-technical folks out there who stream shows to their phones or tablets. My mom's not a D* customer, but she's a Cablevision DVR customer who regulary watches On Demand content on her iPad. When she has issues, she has no inclination to discuss them on the internet. She either calls me or Cablevision support.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

poppo said:


> Point being, those who know what it is and how to use it, would have no problem finding a place to post their opinions.


Don't forget there are several MobileDVR threads here with one thread at almost 25,000 views. And that thread certainly isn't praising the new system.


----------



## poppo (Oct 10, 2006)

trh said:


> Don't forget there are several MobileDVR threads here with one thread at almost 25,000 views. And that thread certainly isn't praising the new system.


Number of views is irrelevant. The number of *different* people complaining might be. Heck, I have even griped about the buggy apps, but I'm not crying about the loss of the GenieGo. Especially when (1) The TOS stated they can do whatever they want with it. (2) Most people knew this was coming.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

poppo said:


> Number of views is irrelevant. The number of *different* people complaining might be. Heck, I have even griped about the buggy apps, but I'm not crying about the loss of the GenieGo. Especially when (1) The TOS stated they can do whatever they want with it. (2) Most people knew this was coming.


nailed it! Number of views is moot. One explanation for that could be that folks were searching for why the GenieGo had a red light and upon reading they were .......ahhh I understand and are ok with otherwise would of have posted like a few folks have.

Other explanation could be that these threads have more tags than just GenieGo, they also have MobileDVR as a tag. Etc.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

More lurkers than posters. Readers are not required to join and post ... and if all they are going to post is a "me too" they may not bother setting up an account. Perhaps the read only visitors got their answer and didn't need to say anything.

Complaining in this thread isn't going to reverse DIRECTV's decision. Complaining about those complaining isn't going to stop people from being upset with DIRECTV.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

I think that trying to keep both offerings was a massive disaster waiting to happen...I think that's already been proven by people who had the genie go and all the issues that have come up lately and made the switch to mobile DVR. 

I think that with its implementation, especially auto prepare, mobile DVR is probably a lot better capability wise than the geniego was and will likely add more in the future. 

I think this absolutely sucks for anyone with additional DVRs

I think the picture quality should be much better and is an epic fail right now...

I hope DIRECTV gets their butts in gear and makes it better


I don't have a ton of faith they understand there is such a massive issue in the first place

And finally I'll bet there's very few people that actually care a lot either way...


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> I think that trying to keep both offerings was a massive disaster waiting to happen...I think that's already been proven by people who had the genie go and all the issues that have come up lately and made the switch to mobile DVR.
> 
> I think that with its implementation, especially auto prepare, mobile DVR is probably a lot better capability wise than the geniego was and will likely add more in the future.
> 
> ...


GG and GG2 were solid products. The issues arose with the integrated all in one app.

The app issues with authentication, use in airplane mode etc. were with both GG platforms and mDVR.
Granted mDVR has more issues regarding quality of the video.

It's too bad that Directv did not ensure the app was better first.

From my POV, the app centers on use of On Demand.
For example it will always substitute OD as a first choice. My POV is that the OD content has advertising you must watch. So the consumer needs were placed second to the $ requirements.

And Directv overlooked the GG use case of offline mode without internet connectivity.
All that being said, the last issue became systemic with the Sept. 7 iPad app update and here it is over 60 days later and its still not fixed.
Why that is not corrected is troubling.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

I had issues with my genie go 2 and the app as well...


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

My saga with hep via DIRECTV Service Twitter continues. Here is what I received this AM:



> Good morning trh! My name is KeithB2, I'm a manager over social media support and I will be handling your case for you today. I do apologize about the issues that you are experiencing with the GenieGo. I will be more than happy to take a deeper look into your account for you to get this resolved. For the security of your account, would be so kind as to confirm your name, the email address, your relationship to the account holder, the last 6 digits of a Receiver ID, so we can get started? You can locate this information by pressing the dash (-) button which is below the number 7 on your remote. Thank you ^KeithB2 - Social Media Manager


This is the fourth person who has responded to my post last week as to "why I had a red flashing light on my GenieGo?" All of them think I'm talking about a Genie or Genie Mini.

I would hope that someone who identifies themselves as a manager who be better trained in their equipment.


----------



## mrdobolina (Aug 28, 2006)

I'm in the same boat as TRH: I loved the GenieGo and used it for its (in my mind) most intended purpose...to download shows to a device for offline viewing. I used it almost every single day. I would download shows and movies from all of my DVRs (I have an HR44, an HR24 and an HR22), watch the shows while I worked without using up any bandwidth at my company, then delete the shows off of my DVRs when I got home. When DIRECTV said the standalone GG app would no longer be supported I lamented since the DIRECTV app on my wife's iPad was never close to being functional for how I used it. So I stuck with the standalone GG app on my Samsung tablet even until now. I have some shows still left on it. When I'm done with those shows (probably today) I will grudgingly move over to the DIRECTV app and get MobileDVR configured and figured out. 

Hopefully DIRECTV is working on improving MobileDVR so that it will work as well as the GenieGo for those of us that loved it. One thing I have always been a fan of with DIRECTV is their technology. For me, things always just worked as they were intended to and I had very few issues. For the first time since 1997 I am actually considering moving to another provider because Xfinity seems to have caught up on the tech side of things. I'm sure I won't actually do that, but for me to even consider it says something since I have been one of DIRECTV's biggest fanboys since I first saw my friend's setup back in the mid-90's.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> I had issues with my genie go 2 and the app as well...


How could you determine fault in the GG2 vs. the app?

The 4:1 transcoding speed, ability to see all DVRs, and even the better OOH experience with GG2 (granted port forwarding is an initial PIA), I noted all problems were with the new generation of apps.

Did you have some h/w issues?


----------



## mrdobolina (Aug 28, 2006)

Farewell, nomad/GenieGo! I have really enjoyed using your technology over the past, what, 3 or 4 years? I bought you to save money and I think in the long run I actually did. Instead of buying shows and movies for my daughter from iTunes, Amazon, or Google Play I simply recorded shows to the our DVRs and then loaded them onto an iPad for long road trips or flights across the country. Instead of streaming shows via my company's (sometimes flaky) WiFi, I downloaded my recordings onto my Samsung Galaxy Tab S and watched them without using any bandwidth. When I flew on business, I could easily download the movies I recorded on my HR24 to my tablet because of you. There were even a few times I was visiting family (who didn't subscribe to packages with all of the sports channels like we do) that I used your semi-live streaming feature to watch hockey, college football and hoops, or even NFL games. You allowed me to save my downloaded shows to my tablet's SD card instead of requiring that I use the internal storage, which was HUGE for Samsung tablet users since their tablets used to only come with 16 GB of internal storage (which goes quickly with today's app sizes). I used you almost every day since you arrived on my doorstep and I salute your service!

If you can't tell, I finally retired my GenieGo yesterday and activated MobileDVR. Honestly, the MobileDVR has its flaws, but I'm figuring it out and it is working for me for the most part. Somehow, the GenieGo standalone app seemed to be a storage space hog on my tablet's internal storage so when I deleted it I got back about 3 GB of space. Considering I was almost maxed out on my 16 GB internal storage, that helped a lot. I can actually save some shows now. I do really miss download access to my other Non-Genie DVRs (I have an HR24 and an HR22 that both have movies on them). I also miss the 30 second skip forward button, but the scrub bar is much better than I remember and coupled with the 30 second skip back button, I am able to still skip commercials pretty easily. Otherwise I feel like I just need to get used to the app and its quirks and benefits. I am cautiously optimistic about the new apps and MobileDVR.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

peds48 said:


> Number of views is moot. One explanation for that could be that folks were searching for why the GenieGo had a red light and upon reading they were .......ahhh I understand and are ok with *otherwise would of have posted like a few folks have*.


I missed your last statement before.

My neighbor, who introduced me to this site and has been an active member here since Jan 2006. He has less than 20 posts. He reads the board several times per week gathering information. Specifically about new DIRECTV technology, equipment, NFL ST pricing, etc. But he just doesn't post especially if it is a 'rant.' "No sense in posting my thoughts on a particular topic. Its not like this is a DIRECTV web site and anything will happen if I make a comment about something I like/don't like."

So just looking at the numbers (posts vs views), we really can't derive what exactly those mean other than it has/hasn't garnered interest by people visiting this site.


----------



## Mr.Scarface (Dec 20, 2006)

So.....I have a $100 paper weight because Directv decided to disable this without notice? WTF? Is AT&T giving owners of this hardware some kind of credit?


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Mr.Scarface said:


> So.....I have a $100 paper weight because Directv decided to disable this without notice? WTF? Is AT&T giving owners of this hardware some kind of credit?


My GenieGo app on my android tablet has had a notice screen since last year, the GenieGo would no longer be supported 'next year'. But I didnt have the same screen on my PC. Some here received emails from DIRECTV that the unit was being phased out in Oct or Nov. I never received either of those emails.

Credits? You need to call and ask.


----------



## johnee249 (Dec 29, 2009)

Those of you who did not receive any email do you have a current email listed with your account profile? And, is your account preferences set to allow notification / news messages?


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk,


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

johnee249 said:


> Those of you who did not receive any email do you have a current email listed with your account profile? And, is your account preferences set to allow notification / news messages?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk,


"it seems" to me that the email was sent to those with GenieGo and didn't have a qualifying Genie. I had a GenieGo gen 1 and an HR54 and did not get the email.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Yes, my email is current and set as you asked. But if I had to guess, I think Peds response is probably accurate. I have a 44 and didn't get the email. 

But still, an email should have gone to all GenieGo owners. Then there should have been some promo emails about the new MobileDVR. They are probably waiting to send that out after they get MobileDVR working.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

I have a GG and HR44 and got the email in Sept. Oct. 18 was very clear. They delayed a few weeks so aside from the strategy not being liked, they did notify and provide plenty of info.


----------



## mrdobolina (Aug 28, 2006)

I also got an email about GenieGo becoming obsolete and I have an HR44.


----------



## nuspieds (Aug 9, 2008)

Same here: GG2 and HR44 and I received the email.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

I have GG2 and HR44 and did NOT receive an email. HR44 replaced the HR34 and GG2 replaced GG1 last January, and had GG(x) for at least 3 years.


----------



## gpg (Aug 19, 2006)

Just to add to the count, I have a HR44 and got the email.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

gpg said:


> Just to add to the count, I have a HR44 and got the email.


You might want to update your signature block then. It says 34.


----------



## stevenme (Nov 29, 2011)

I received the email but unfortunately didn't think the GG was going to be disabled. I work in the software industry and "not supported" means no new enhancements and if you encounter a problem you are on your own. Visual Basic 6 (very popular programming platform) has been out of support since 2008 but if you have it installed on your PC you can continue using it as long as you like. I'm new to the game of unsupported means "we shut it off".

Short of a class action lawsuit I don't think GG is coming back. When my latest commitment is fulfilled I'll seriously take look at Xfinity and what they have for offline viewing.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

stevenme said:


> When my latest commitment is fulfilled I'll seriously take look at Xfinity and what they have for offline viewing.


I was a long-time Nomad/GG/GG2 user who's now using a TiVo Bolt+ with a cablecard. I'm not sure what Xfinity offers, but you may also want to check out TiVo's mobile apps and download/streaming capability. Pretty darn slick, IMHO.


----------



## setham (Nov 3, 2012)

Got the email, had replaced the HR34 by an HR54 and now the GG2 is a paperweight (still under warranty!). Complete nonsense DTV's approach to phase out the GG2.

GG2 cycles between flashing red and flashing blue, which means reboot, DHCP obtain, connecting to servers, timeout .... cycle. Servers are not responding to the GG2


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

stevenme said:


> I received the email but unfortunately didn't think the GG was going to be disabled. I work in the software industry and "not supported" means no new enhancements and if you encounter a problem you are on your own. Visual Basic 6 (very popular programming platform) has been out of support since 2008 but if you have it installed on your PC you can continue using it as long as you like. I'm new to the game of unsupported means "we shut it off".
> 
> Short of a class action lawsuit I don't think GG is coming back. When my latest commitment is fulfilled I'll seriously take look at Xfinity and what they have for offline viewing.


Well DIRECTV stopped supporting the servers that the genie go needed so that was it. And not sure how far you could ever get with a class action suit since they are upgrading people for free.

Technically DIRECTV has done this before. They replaced all boxes not to long ago that where not compatible with the current guide system.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

I wasn't upgraded for free. And their replacement doesn't work while my $150 nomad worked fine.


----------



## gpg (Aug 19, 2006)

trh said:


> You might want to update your signature block then. It says 34.


Thanks. I should have changed that more than a year ago.


----------



## stevenme (Nov 29, 2011)

inkahauts said:


> And not sure how far you could ever get with a class action suit since they are upgrading people for free.


I wouldn't exactly call it an upgrade:
- inferior picture quality
- single DVR recording vs. whole home
- transcode takes twice as long

If that's an upgrade I'd like to request a downgrade instead!


----------



## Billzebub (Jan 2, 2007)

stevenme said:


> When my latest commitment is fulfilled I'll seriously take look at Xfinity and what they have for offline viewing.


Because I have to keep. An apartment in another city for work, I have both DIRECTV and XFINITY. Overall I prefer DIRECTV but for offline viewing, XFINITY X1 is far superior. Easier to,use, much better picture quality and, most important, it works.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

stevenme said:


> I wouldn't exactly call it an upgrade:
> - inferior picture quality
> - single DVR recording vs. whole home
> - transcode takes twice as long
> ...


I will say Unless you keep your DVR full the auto prepare feature on the genie is vastly superior and eliminates any transcode speed issues. It's even better than the genie go 2 that way.


----------



## zmancartfan (Mar 23, 2012)

inkahauts said:


> I will say Unless you keep your DVR full the auto prepare feature on the genie is vastly superior and eliminates any transcode speed issues. It's even better than the genie go 2 that way.


Agree on the fact that it takes transcoding time out of the mix for the majority of programming. But I would disagree that it is "vastly superior." Picture quality still sucks. It also just plain doesn't work right now.

Yes, I know you said "that way."


----------



## zmancartfan (Mar 23, 2012)

Deleted accidental double post.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> I will say Unless you keep your DVR full the auto prepare feature on the genie is vastly superior and eliminates any transcode speed issues. It's even better than the genie go 2 that way.


What impact does a full DVR have and at what point does the performance suffer? 50% full? 75%?


----------



## zmancartfan (Mar 23, 2012)

trh said:


> What impact does a full DVR have and at what point does the performance suffer? 50% full? 75%?


 I think what inkhauts was referring to was that you can't use the auto prepare feature if the DVR has less than 25% free space. The space remaining doesn't seem to have any other impact on performance.


----------



## smicon (Nov 22, 2016)

Totally agree. They should not have taken geniego away until they had something to replace it and all of its features. They gave me a credit for my purchase of the geniego hardware. I now use playon, a separate dvr online.


----------



## faspina (Sep 15, 2006)

Been away from the forum for a while. I got the red light no my Nomad and decided to come here after looking all over the web. Before I read the 5 pages of post I assume the nut shell version is they no longer support it.

I have a GenieDVR and a mini Genie , my ipad app says something about searching for mobileDVR , but it can't find anything (after I have unplugged the blink red nomad from the network).

So am asking, what is going on. Is mobile DVR something I can expect , should I call Direct tomorrow and see what is going on?


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

faspina said:


> Been away from the forum for a while. I got the red light no my Nomad and decided to come here after looking all over the web. Before I read the 5 pages of post I assume the nut shell version is they no longer support it.
> 
> I have a GenieDVR and a mini Genie , my ipad app says something about searching for mobileDVR , but it can't find anything (after I have unplugged the blink red nomad from the network).
> 
> So am asking, what is going on. Is mobile DVR something I can expect , should I call Direct tomorrow and see what is going on?


Please, read a few pages and all questions will be answered.


----------



## faspina (Sep 15, 2006)

Best I can tell I am screwed. I have HR34-700 older model Genie, they took away my Nomad/GenieGo and now I have noway to watch on the road.I am on with them now pitching a fit, Hoping for a free upgrade to hardware, which I don't want to do because we have endless shows we have not watched.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

trh said:


> What impact does a full DVR have and at what point does the performance suffer? 50% full? 75%?


I haven't run into full DVR hailing issues ever with a hr44.

And the auto prepare takes what 15 to 20 to keep every show prepped I think. I think it keeps the latest shows if it can't keep them all. Not sure.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

zmancartfan said:


> I think what inkhauts was referring to was that you can't use the auto prepare feature if the DVR has less than 25% free space. The space remaining doesn't seem to have any other impact on performance.


Yeah just that it can't keep everything prepared if there isn't enough room. It will still keep as much as possible prepared if there's not enough room for all of it. It no performance issues that I have ever seen.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

zmancartfan said:


> Agree on the fact that it takes transcoding time out of the mix for the majority of programming. But I would disagree that it is "vastly superior." Picture quality still sucks. It also just plain doesn't work right now.
> 
> Yes, I know you said "that way."


I was saying the auto prepare feature is vastly superior to the way the old ones had to be dealt with to prepare. Not the overall device. It's pq as you say is so annoying imho.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

faspina said:


> Best I can tell I am screwed. I have HR34-700 older model Genie, they took away my Nomad/GenieGo and now I have noway to watch on the road.I am on with them now pitching a fit, Hoping for a free upgrade to hardware, which I don't want to do because we have endless shows we have not watched.


They should upgrade you for free. Just try and watch down your shows first.


----------



## RD in Fla (Aug 26, 2007)

HR 34 with original GenieGo. Customer for over 20 years. No email. Didn't know significance of blinking red until I found this thread.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

RD in Fla said:


> HR 34 with original GenieGo. Customer for over 20 years. No email. Didn't know significance of blinking red until I found this thread.


out of curiosity, do you get emails from DIRECTV? Have you check your DIRECTV account online to make sure they have your correct email?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xsabresx (Oct 8, 2007)

trh said:


> I wasn't upgraded for free. And their replacement doesn't work while my $150 nomad worked fine.


I was upgraded (to an HR54) for free but I only took it because it was free. It did nothing for me to replace what I got from GenieGo (and Directv2PC before that)

Speaking of Directv2PC......who ever approved pulling the plug on that should be taken out and shot. Just today I used it to watch my recordings on my laptop while the wife was watching one of the "Real Housewives". I lost it on main desktop when I replaced it.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> I was saying the auto prepare feature is vastly superior to the way the old ones had to be dealt with to prepare. Not the overall device. It's pq as you say is so annoying imho.


I have to wonder how many people need 100% of theirs shows auto-prepared? And with Auto Prepare consuming 1/3 of the HDD, is it that worthwhile?

BTW, I suspect the PQ sucks because they want to auto prepare everything and squeeze it into the HDD.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

NR4P said:


> I have to wonder how many people need 100% of theirs shows auto-prepared? And with Auto Prepare consuming 1/3 of the HDD, is it that worthwhile?
> 
> BTW, I suspect the PQ sucks because they want to auto prepare everything and squeeze it into the HDD.


The nice part about auto prepare is it means everything is just ready so it only takes a couple mins to put something on your mobile device, and that's it. No managing things and so forth. So it doesnt matter what show you may or may not want, it is ready to go, or be streamed.

I think the pq is bad because they want it low bandwidth for streaming on small capacity networks out of peoples homes. Just my guess.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

NR4P said:


> I have to wonder how many people need 100% of theirs shows auto-prepared? And with Auto Prepare consuming 1/3 of the HDD, is it that worthwhile?


Do you have a choice with the auto record? Can you turn it on or off?


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

trh said:


> Do you have a choice with the auto record? Can you turn it on or off?


Auto prepare can be turned on and off. And it works blindly so if there's not enough room it doesn't keep everything prepared. Only what it has space for so it doesn't take always space from recordings. If your DVR was full it wouldn't auto prep anything. And they say this when you turn on the feature.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

NR4P said:


> I have to wonder how many people need 100% of theirs shows auto-prepared? And with Auto Prepare consuming 1/3 of the HDD, is it that worthwhile?
> 
> BTW, I suspect the PQ sucks because they want to auto prepare everything and squeeze it into the HDD.


You could be right, but if so, they need to get someone over there a calculator, IMHO.

If 1/3 of the drive (about 340GB) is being reserved for MDVR use, that leaves about 680GB for recordings. Last time I checked, an HD recording averages about 4GB per hour and an SD recording about .8GB per hour. So if someone recorded 75% HD and 25% SD, that amounts to a theoretical maximum of ~ 283 hours of recordings.

MDVR transcodes run about 310mb per hour. To transcode everything on the drive, you'd only need of 88GB of that reserved 340GB partition. And if they increased the quality to GG's ~ 500MB per hour of transcoding, they'd still only need about 140GB out of 340GB.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> The nice part about auto prepare is it means everything is just ready so it only takes a couple mins to put something on your mobile device, and that's it. No managing things and so forth. So it doesnt matter what show you may or may not want, it is ready to go, or be streamed.
> 
> I think the pq is bad because they want it low bandwidth for streaming on small capacity networks out of peoples homes. Just my guess.


The OD quality is superior to the transcoded content. Significantly better on on my iPAD. And for auto prepare to squeeze everything into 1/3 of the HDD, it has to have a low bit rate. So I believe that's the real motiviation.

As a test I prepared and stored 1 hour 37 min movie using the app and it required about about 510MB.
For comparison on GG2, a 1hour movie required 530MB.

So you see about a 50% reduction in storage requirements, which is all due low transcode rates on the mDVR.


----------



## nuspieds (Aug 9, 2008)

inkahauts said:


> ...I think the pq is bad because they want it low bandwidth for streaming on small capacity networks out of peoples homes. Just my guess.


I think you're being too nice. 

I actually think they're dumbing us down and besides upset and disappointed, I feel insulted! :box:

That is, this company is very much clearly vested in high-quality picture content for its satellite television service, yet here we are, nearly in 2017, and they have a mobile-oriented service that does not match the capabilities of the most popular mobile devices. Hello?! With phones--just phones alone--being capable of displaying such high picture quality, why would you create transcoded content for a mobile platform with such an inferior quality? I just don't get it!

What I _do_ get, however, is if, as you stated, there was genuine concern about network bandwidth in certain regions, then there should be _options_ that allow you to transcode to lower/higher quality. But in this day and age, what they have done by only providing such low quality, is truly shameful.


----------



## poppo (Oct 10, 2006)

inkahauts said:


> I will say Unless you keep your DVR full the auto prepare feature on the genie is vastly superior and eliminates any transcode speed issues. It's even better than the genie go 2 that way.


Curiosity question. If you have auto prepare turned on and the DVR is recording 5 things at the same time, it's not transcoding them all in real time is it?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

poppo said:


> Curiosity question. If you have auto prepare turned on and the DVR is recording 5 things at the same time, it's not transcoding them all in real time is it?


no, transcoding only happenes after the show has finished recording unless you request to stream OOH

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

nuspieds said:


> [...] there should be _options_ that allow you to transcode to lower/higher quality.


Exactly.


----------



## poppo (Oct 10, 2006)

peds48 said:


> no, transcoding only happenes after the show has finished recording unless you request to stream OOH


Then how does it eliminate transcode speed issues as was noted earlier? Or are we only talking about OOH? I thought the GG2 was supposed to be pretty fast. It seems that the HR54 can barely do it 1:1 on the fly. And if there are other recordings going on, I would think it would get low priority (where the GG could dedicate all processing to it). Now I don't really use the download feature, but I just tried it. I have 3 recordings in progress and started the download process on a 1hr completed recording. According to the app, it only did 1:1 on the preparing phase. Also, maybe it was just a fluke but after downloading the transcoded show it played very herky jerky. Never had that problem while directly streaming it in home (the recording, not a VOD version).

On a side note, starting this download seems to have done something with the storage bug under Mobile DVR - System Info. It had been stuck on 701GB free of 701GB ever since the 0xc45 update regardless of how many shows were recorded. Now it is showing 688.7Gb free of 701GB, (12.3GB used) which is still not correct since I now have 7 HD recordings. So I'm not sure what is up with that.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

poppo said:


> Then how does it eliminate transcode speed issues as was noted earlier? Or are we only talking about OOH? I thought the GG2 was supposed to be pretty fast. It seems that the HR54 can barely do it 1:1 on the fly. And if there are other recordings going on, I would think it would get low priority (where the GG could dedicate all processing to it). Now I don't really use the download feature, but I just tried it. I have 3 recordings in progress and started the download process on a 1hr completed recording. According to the app, it only did 1:1 on the preparing phase. Also, maybe it was just a fluke but after downloading the transcoded show it played very herky jerky. Never had that problem while directly streaming it in home (the recording, not a VOD version).
> 
> On a side note, starting this download seems to have done something with the storage bug under Mobile DVR - System Info. It had been stuck on 701GB free of 701GB ever since the 0xc45 update regardless of how many shows were recorded. Now it is showing 688.7Gb free of 701GB, (12.3GB used) which is still not correct since I now have 7 HD recordings. So I'm not sure what is up with that.


Because the only things not transcoded are things you are or just finished recording. Everything else is ready to go...


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

nuspieds said:


> I think you're being too nice.
> 
> I actually think they're dumbing us down and besides upset and disappointed, I feel insulted! :box:
> 
> ...


Oh I couldn't agree more about options for pq.


----------



## zmancartfan (Mar 23, 2012)

inkahauts said:


> Oh I couldn't agree more about options for pq.


Thirded.

I really don't care about the auto prepare feature. I would gladly give up storage space and instant download ability for the ability to go back to having a high quality download.

I'm hoping I'm wrong, but I have a feeling it has to do with the hardware (or lack thereof) in the Genie. I have this bad feeling this is as good as it's going to get in the current Genie generations.

My guess is that they're trying to do with software what used to be done with a dedicated chip. Of course if that's true, maybe that means they can optimize the software. But if the hardware can't run it...


----------

